# Castro Valley?



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone here have a Castro Valley? Looks like a killer all around bike. My LBS has a 55, but I think I need the next size up. I'm 6'. Any feedback would be very welcomed!! Also, any pics?


----------



## brandonk (Jun 27, 2006)

*sizing*

I'm not an expert but had this delima when i was buying my viratta which i belive has simalar geometery. I'm also 6ft I went with 57 and like it for me i use a 120 stem and set the seat all the way back. So it wasn't to big. good luck to you


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

*Castro Valley 55cm*

I purchased my CV55 in July 2005. I upgraded from a Sparta wanting a bit faster and sexier commuter. Being 5'9" the 55cm is a great fit. After 4500+ miles, I can say it is a terrific investment. The quality and design is excellent. I ride it everyday during the work week and for shopping trips (lugguage rack!). You will not be disappointed with the CV.

In May, I purchased my first real road bike, a 57cm San Mateo. WOW! I like the extra stretch on the 57cm for weekend riding. I'll never own anything BUT a BIANCHI. 

I'm saving up now for a 928 Lugged or L'una, by the time I have that kind of income, I should know what model will work for me.

p.s.
I haven't owned an automobile since 1994. You can't pay me to drive one of those inefficient pieces of expensive junk. Ride a good bicycle or take the bus!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

How's the lighting system worked out for you? A hub generator-powered system is looking better and better to me as my current collection of batteries ages (the cost of replacing a couple batteries from the manufacturer would pay for a generator hub, and maybe even a lamp head). Do you find you need to supplement the OEM light? Do you get a bad amount of "drag" when the light's on? Are the fittings and connectors and switch pretty sturdy? Just wondering, as I, too, am strongly attracted to the Castro Valley and consider a factory-supplied generator light system a big plus (if the quality/performance is there)


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

You might as well go for the Volpe, a better all around bike. I have it (Red Candy 2003), rides great and smooth, it has the triple set up, it's my commuter.

Corsaire


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

So far, the Shimano generator system has been working great. I've ridden the CV for just over 4500 miles with the light on, (I ride with it on all the time - it's just my preference), and haven't replaced a bulb yet! I like the idea of not having to replace batteries all the time.
There is a slight drag on the front but, it's not noticeable to me when I'm riding. It's a heavier set-up than a Volpe. My dealer, here in Central Coast, CA says repairs to light or bike is not a problem. I feel for 800 bucks out of the box, it's a terrific commuter and pseudo road bike (9-speed).


----------

